# Truck Fails (and a few Wins...)



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Some interesting tidbits I found on the web...

Later! OL JR


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, so which were the "wins"......although the guy with up the sidecar for Fido was purty cool


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I kinda like the one driving on the roof.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I liked the Mustang pickup and the VW bug pickup... The purple golf cart is kinda cool...

Otherwise, FAIL!

Later! OL JR


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I musta not seen that VW pickup the first time.......awesome

The mustang/truck is a "fail" for sure


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Guy up the road a piece truck looks just like the TrashMD picture. I had to check it a couple of times to make sure it wasn't him. He never throws his trash away--just carries it around in his truck. He has several other trucks on his property that all look the same. Guess he just drives them until he can't get any more trash in it, then buys a new one.

Nice guy, VERY intelligent, worked all his life at the Ford plant, neat dresser, never been married (maybe that explains it).

Ralph


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I really like the stacks on the Gator! Another winter project!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike120 said:


> I really like the stacks on the Gator! Another winter project!


Bout sums it up... vvvv

Later! OL J R


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the "a-hole" parking one. Some people can't park. :lol:


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

shortrow said:


> I like the "a-hole" parking one. Some people can't park. :lol:


Yeah, and I've seen a LOT of these sorts of jackasses...

Back when we had the Escort wagon, I'd screw with them... went some place where some A-hole in a brand new Cadillac parked just-off-center in the middle of TWO spots like that... luckily the guy in the next spot over from his driver's door had parked a little bit to the other side of his spot as well, so I let Grandma out at the door, and then parked in the spot right next to the Caddy's driver's door... the passenger door of the Escort Wagon was about maybe 4 inches from the driver's door of his friggin Caddy-- Sumbitch had to crawl across the seat from the passenger side to get behind the wheel...

I still had just enough room to get out of the driver's side of my car without creaming the door of the guy next to me...

Serves the sorry SOB right!!!! LOL

I'd have parked something sideways in front of the SOB in the picture for sure... or piled carts up around the POS...

Later! OL JR


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yeah, and I've seen a LOT of these sorts of jackasses...
> 
> Back when we had the Escort wagon, I'd screw with them... went some place where some A-hole in a brand new Cadillac parked just-off-center in the middle of TWO spots like that... luckily the guy in the next spot over from his driver's door had parked a little bit to the other side of his spot as well, so I let Grandma out at the door, and then parked in the spot right next to the Caddy's driver's door... the passenger door of the Escort Wagon was about maybe 4 inches from the driver's door of his friggin Caddy-- Sumbitch had to crawl across the seat from the passenger side to get behind the wheel...
> 
> ...


OL JR, you think like I do!!


----------

